# Classical thought



## linz (Oct 5, 2006)

There is so much fine Classical music, so many fine composers; It can become quite easy to be overloaded. It is my belief that what has made such an abundance of fine music, is the composer's utter mastery of their craft. Bach made it quite clear early on exactly what he wished for primarily, which was polyphonic mastery. Mozart and Haydn sought melodic invention within a easy style that had been pioneered by such by Handel among others. Their have been many fine composers that have less fame in these days though they had also mastered their own craft. These lesser knowns are still are played, which gives light to the theory that any truly mastered composer will still enjoy performances. What exactly makes the familiar composers, more familiar, is indeed not necessarily 'progressive' composing. Bach was thought of as old fashioned in his day. And Brahms, though his music was more complex, still composed along founded principles. So their for we learn that it is surely mastery that prevails a composers compositions. It seems as though after the composer has mastered his craft, he begins on the path which will distinguish his music to fit his own will. There for, as we hear these mammoth's of fine music, finding what fits us, has probably been predestined by what we are selves might have willed.


----------



## sinfonia espansiva (Nov 9, 2006)

I tend to agree
What do you call an easy style?


----------



## orquesta tipica (Jan 17, 2007)

sinfonia espansiva said:


> I tend to agree
> What do you call an easy style?


Erik Satie?


----------

